# Tamron Makes the 16-300mm F/3.5-6.3 Di II VC PZD MACRO Lens Official



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 10, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16333"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16333">Tweet</a></div>
<p><em>A high-performance, high-power zoom lens that delivers focal lengths extending from an unprecedented 16mm at the wide-angle end up to a long-range telephoto 300mm! Incorporates PZD (Piezo Drive) and Tamron’s exclusive VC (Vibration Compensation) system to further enhance the real-world performance of this next-generation “all-round lens”, which makes taking photographs more convenient and enjoyable.</em></p>
<p><b>April 10, 2014, Saitama, Japan</b> – Tamron Co., Ltd. (President & CEO: Morio Ono), a leading manufacturer of precision optics, has announced the release of an advanced new all-in-one zoom lens exclusively for digital SLR cameras with APS-C size image sensors that provides an amazing 18.8x zoom ratio.</p>
<p>Since the launch in 1992 of the 28-200mm (Model 71D) high-power zoom lens – which featured a revolutionary compact, lightweight design – Tamron has been continually expanding its portfolio of world-class optics to benefit consumers.</p>
<p>Tamron previously launched an 18-270mm (Model B008) all-in-one zoom lens exclusively for digital SLR cameras with APS-C size image sensors that features a 15x zoom ratio, superior image quality, swift, quiet AF, and Tamron’s acclaimed VC (Vibration Compensation) mechanism, in an ultra-compact package. This ground-breaking lens has been winning plaudits throughout the world.</p>
<p>Responding to consumers’ demand for expanded focal lengths both at the wide-angle end of the zoom range and the telephoto end, Tamron has now developed a completely new all-in-one zoom lens design that provides an impressive focal length range extending from 16mm true wide-angle to 300mm super-telephoto.</p>
<p>The Canon and Nikon mount models will be first simultaneously launched in the Japanese market on April 24, 2014, with overseas launches to follow in mid-May. The launch date of the Sony mount model will be announced at a later date.</p>
<p><!--more-->

<b>Product Highlights:</b></p>
<ol>
<li><b>A further expansion of the imaging range. With a minimum focal length of 16mm (35mm equivalent: 25mm) at the wide-angle end of the zoom range, and a maximum focal length of 300mm (35mm equivalent: 465mm), this remarkable new lens provides the world’s first zoom ratio of approximately 18.8X.</b>

Responding to requests from consumers who wanted to be able to photograph subjects with a wider viewing angle than is possible with conventional high-power zoom lenses, Tamron has developed a unique lens with a minimum focal length of 16mm. At the telephoto end, the maximum focal length has been increased to an impressive 300mm. Users of this new lens can enjoy unprecedented framing flexibility by easily adjusting the angle of view using the convenient zoom ring.</li>
<li><b>Superior, reliable image quality with a universal lens.</b>

The lens construction features 16 elements in 12 groups. This includes three Molded-Glass Aspherical elements, one Hybrid Aspherical element, two LD (Low Dispersion) elements, one XR (Extra Refractive Index) glass element, and one element of UXR (Ultra-Extra Refractive Index) glass, which has greater refractive index than XR. The full use of specialized glass elements in the design contributes to thorough compensation of optical aberrations. In addition, the use of the latest coating technology for suppressing reflections on lens element surfaces minimizes unwanted flare and ghosting and assures sharp, crisp, high-contrast images.</li>
<li><b>Using a new design approach to create an ultra-compact lens.</b>

The latest optical technology has been used to provide an expanded zoom range (compared to the B008) at both the wide-angle and telephoto ends, without necessitating the use of an oversized lens body. By employing UXR glass (which helps to reduce the size of the front lens diameter), an optimized layout of the Molded-Glass Aspherical elements, and adopting a 5-lens-group zoom system approach to provide enhanced design flexibility, the new lens embodies the fusion of state-of-the-art optical design, sophisticated mechanical design, and high-precision lens manufacturing technology, thereby attaining a compact size, an unprecedented zoom range, and superior image quality.</li>
<li><b>A minimum focusing distance of just 0.39 meters supports an extensive range of macro photography capabilities.</b>

The new lens provides a minimum focus distance of 0.39m over the entire zoom range, with a maximum magnification ratio of 1:2.9. This makes it possible to get right up close to the subject of the photo to enjoy easy, stress-free macro photography.</li>
<li><b>PZD (Piezo Drive) delivers faster, quieter autofocus action.</b>

The PZD (Piezo Drive)*1, an advanced standing-wave ultrasonic motor system, delivers faster, quieter, more precise AF action when the autofocus is engaged. There is enhanced support for contrast-detection AF capabilities, and focusing when in live-view mode has been made smoother. The new lens also features full-time manual focus, a function that was not provided by B008, making manual focusing more convenient.</li>
<li><b>Sharper images with VC (Vibration Compensation).</b>

Tamron’s acclaimed VC (Vibration Compensation)*2 mechanism is incorporated into the new lens.*3 VC reduces image blur caused by camera shake to deliver significantly sharper images even when shooting handheld at long telephoto settings.</li>
<li><b>Moisture-resistant construction for worry-free outdoor shooting.</b></li>
<li><b>Upgraded cosmetic design.</b>

Tamron has upgraded the cosmetic design and finish of this lens to create a more sophisticated, high-end look in keeping with the demands of discerning DSLR users. Employing a sophisticated linear pattern rubber grip on the zoom and focus rings, and an elegant tungsten-silver name-brand ring, etc., this newly designed model accentuates its visceral presence with understated elegance and class.</li>
</ol>
```


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 10, 2014)

Moisture-resistant? April fool.


----------



## Lee Jay (Apr 10, 2014)

Is the Nikon a rebadged version of this lens? From the pictures they look pretty similar, with some cosmetic differences, but the pictures aren't great, and are only from one angle.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 10, 2014)

"minimum focus distance of 0.39m" at 300mm is impressive... this makes for a nice compromise lens for travel photography, when one does not want to carry 2 or 3 lenses and still be able to get some (close to) macro photos ... depending on the price, I'd be interested in getting one for the 70D.


----------



## 9VIII (Apr 10, 2014)

Now we just need to see whether the images at the extreme ends are actually worth anything.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 10, 2014)

this will be softer than a marshmallow....


----------



## traingineer (Apr 11, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> this will be softer than a marshmallow....



Would that be a new marshmallow or a 3 month old marshmallow?


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 11, 2014)

traingineer said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > this will be softer than a marshmallow....
> ...



a fresh one....
old ones go hard


----------



## greger (Apr 11, 2014)

I would be interested in this lens for traveling light. Waiting for the reviews. 8)


----------



## surapon (Apr 11, 2014)

About time that Tamron make and improve 17-300 mm Lens.
I have Tamron 28-300 mm. AF Aspherical LD ( IF) 1:3.5-6.3 MACRO, Made in Japan for 25-30 years (? ?), at the age of " Poor Surapon/ No money for Hobby, Just Money for Children".
But I still use this Great Lens from time to time.
Here are the Photos.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## traingineer (Apr 11, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> traingineer said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...



Ok.


----------



## thepancakeman (Apr 11, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> this will be softer than a marshmallow....



Even if true, I somehow doubt it'll be significant on a facebook size image. I know people who are excited about this lens and the flexibility it offers. They use DSLRs because of their ability to capture motion/sports better than any other option, but don't have any higher quality target output beyond facebook.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 11, 2014)

thepancakeman said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > this will be softer than a marshmallow....
> ...


+1 ... also not everyone is concerned with "sharp", lots of hobbyists would like an all-in-one zoom that can take care of their vacation photos without missing a shot ... a soft photo is far better than a missed photo.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 12, 2014)

i could be proved wrong but it was tamrons old super zooms that led me to hate the brand, of course they could pick up their game but really the best superzoom available is still the canon 28-300 L and its a beast, a close second is the nikkor 18-200 VR II which is crop only, it will be interesting to see what canon bring to the next gen 18-200 because the existing one sucks.

Anyway I am no longer a tamron hater as the 150-600 is absolutely stunning. but with superzooms there is alot of physics working against them.


----------



## Lee Jay (Apr 12, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> this will be softer than a marshmallow....


----------



## vscd (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey Tamron or Zeiss, If you can read this... 1:2.9 is no Macro. Mkay? 8)


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Apr 15, 2014)

surapon said:


> About time that Tamron make and improve 17-300 mm Lens.
> I have Tamron 28-300 mm. AF Aspherical LD ( IF) 1:3.5-6.3 MACRO, Made in Japan for 25-30 years (? ?), at the age of " Poor Surapon/ No money for Hobby, Just Money for Children".
> But I still use this Great Lens from time to time.
> Here are the Photos.
> ...



I hope the recently announced lens tamron 28-300mm, along with this one, has an acceptable level of IQ so, I can simplify somehow the number of lenses to carry during my holidays.
Nikon makes a fenomenal 28-300mm for FF at a cost around $800 and Canon has the monster EF 28-300mm L that cost $2,000+ so, the only hope Canon users in budget have is this Tamron.


----------

